# Octane the Boa



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

This is Octane the jungle albino boa. He is so handsome  I might be biased lol 


























Just realised one of them was a screen shot caise I had gotten a new phone amd uploaded it to facebook oops. Lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

o_o his eyes are very interesting :lol: Nice :3


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> o_o his eyes are very interesting :lol: Nice :3


They are! Usually things are too bright for him being albino so they are often slit-eyed like that. Pictures never do him justice.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

he's very pretty <3 I love snakes


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww - he's so stinking cute! Baby boas are so much fun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hes lovely!


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Bsalem05 said:


> Hes lovely!


Thank you!



pittipuppylove said:


> Aww - he's so stinking cute! Baby boas are so much fun
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha yes they are cute when babies. Thank you! He was a face striker when he was younger. I think its the recessive genes and albinism. these pics dont reflect his current size (he is a little over a year in these pics).. He is eating large rats now. I will post updated pics 



twolovers101 said:


> he's very pretty <3 I love snakes


Thanks!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I heard that the albinos were more likely to strike, since they are so sensitive to movement and lights.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

*jaw drop* He's so pretty! :-D


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> I heard that the albinos were more likely to strike, since they are so sensitive to movement and lights.


That would certainly make sense. Funny. i notice this more with boas than rat snakes and pythons (I dont have large pythons though so im limited with that) I know in rats albinism makes their vision poor, so they sway their head to compensate and can be a little more jumpy.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Sparrowhawk said:


> *jaw drop* He's so pretty! :-D


Thank you


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh man he's gorgeous!! I've always wanted a snake but my dad is terrified of them :/


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

eemmais said:


> Oh man he's gorgeous!! I've always wanted a snake but my dad is terrified of them :/


Thank you! Im going to try to take uodated pics today or tomorrow. You'd be surprised how many men are afraid of snakes. Lol I had an ex bf who was terrfied of them. So now when I date I ask "do you like snakes?". Lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD "Must Love Snakes". I'm not afraid of mice, rats, snakes, any lizards (except iguanas because I don't trust them there miniature crocodiles).


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> xD "Must Love Snakes". I'm not afraid of mice, rats, snakes, any lizards (except iguanas because I don't trust them there miniature crocodiles).


Haha iguanas get big. Monitors can be scary but still dont bother me. i dont like bugs. I can do every reptile amphibian but not insects especially arachnids. I bred dubia for my beardie and when they touched me id scream. I became very good at using hemostats to feed lol I spilled an order of 2, 000 crickets in my house once....it was my worst nightmare. Woke up with one on my face and screamed. Im such a baby. Give me a reptile of any size any day and id fare better lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh boy lol. Yeah I hate crickets especially. They live for weeks, in the molding of the walls, under your fridge.... Nyaah!!  lol


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Gah... Crickets are nasty little buggers. And if they get out, you can never tell where they're hiding by the noises they make - drives me batty. My friends like to make fun of me because I have no problem handling snakes or other reptiles of nearly any size (given certain safety guidelines are met - no way I'm going to work with a large and/or venomous snake without proper precautions) but I still need to call someone over to remove a spider. 

I do enjoy nice, well socialized iguanas who have owners that put forth the amount of care they need, but they're unfortunately a bit difficult to come by -.-


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

pittipuppylove said:


> Gah... Crickets are nasty little buggers. And if they get out, you can never tell where they're hiding by the noises they make - drives me batty. My friends like to make fun of me because I have no problem handling snakes or other reptiles of nearly any size (given certain safety guidelines are met - no way I'm going to work with a large and/or venomous snake without proper precautions) but I still need to call someone over to remove a spider.
> 
> I do enjoy nice, well socialized iguanas who have owners that put forth the amount of care they need, but they're unfortunately a bit difficult to come by -.-


Healthy igauanas in general are hard to come by. Lol most people have NO idea what they are getting into (just like with boas). I dont handle hots. No desire too. But the bush vipers are pretty. From a Distance lol im right therr with ya....give me a burm or retic over a spider any day I also get made fun of for that lol
H


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My roomie's was a rescue. So weak... So small for her age... Once she got her health back though she was a rightful brute. We made riot shields to stay safe if and when she got out. We had to lock her cage since she was strong enough to open it -.-; We had to clean her mouth of mouth rot, and that was no fun. luckily for him I knew natural and safe remedies to ease her poor mouth.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Sena Hansler said:


> My roomie's was a rescue. So weak... So small for her age... Once she got her health back though she was a rightful brute. We made riot shields to stay safe if and when she got out. We had to lock her cage since she was strong enough to open it -.-; We had to clean her mouth of mouth rot, and that was no fun. luckily for him I knew natural and safe remedies to ease her poor mouth.


Lol riot shields. Been there (plastic tub lids). Mouth rot and uri are common issies for rescued boas  good for you for treating it


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

New pictures of Octane taken just now. He is going into shed. He will be moved to a bigger tub or, if he can handle it, an AP cage with thick tempered glass doors that lock.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Goodness, he's gorgeous! Thanks for the update  I've heard really good things about the Animal Plastics cages - they seem really nice!

Yeah, I'll reword my part about the venomous to more accurately reflect my feelings... Given I had the training and experience to work with a venomous reptile, I probably would under the right circumstances. And at some point I'd like to learn how to safely work with them (for work - the joys of studying to be a conservation biologist), but pigs'll fly before I keep one as a "pet" in my house; given the security measures I've taken with my Argentine boa constrictor, it'd be insane to keep a hot. Until then, I'll stick to admiring them from a safe distance and keep to my boids.

It's just sad how many people have no idea what they're getting into when they pick up that little hatchling boa/burm/iguana/etc and then do something stupid like release them into the wild. Makes those of us who do keep them responsibly look bad and causes laws that really hurt responsible keepers - one of these laws is one ammendment away from making it a federal offense for me to take my boa to the vet because it's across state lines. Take note - it takes five minutes for me, living in Illinois, to get to an extremely capable herp vet in Iowa. Were I to have to go to a vet in Illinois to comply with this law, I'd have to drive at least an hour to get to a vet of the same caliber.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD we had wood boards that had a hole for a handle, and a shield for your hand so she wouldn't snatch your fingers. It was awesome xD

Your snake is so pretty :3 I actually kinda miss having a snake. Except our escape artist who PMS'd.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

He's beautiful! I Just Love snakes! My friends call me snake grl, Lol. I'm not able to have one though cause my mom doesn't like them and my grandma (who lives with us too) would freak out if we even considered bringing one in the house. Lol. Love your pictures!


----------

